# SIP 1-H Jig Borer. The coolest machine ever.



## Senna (Mar 31, 2014)

Don, the guy I'm buying my Cazeneuve HBX360 from has a bunch of other equipment he's selling. I was going through his pictures and making offers on the items I'd like to have. There are a bunch of items I requested but Don came back to me wondering why I wasn't interested in his small SIP jig borer.
I looked at it again, did some research and I added this SIP to my order.
This is about the coolest machine ever built. Check out the description on the lathes.co.uk site.

http://www.lathes.co.uk/sip/page4.html

This thing is PRECISE! 
Guaranteed displacement accuracy of .00008"! Yes, that's four zeros before the 8 or 8 ten millionths of an inch.
Super cool optical measuring system reading to ten millionths.
Integral microscope to scribe and mark locations.
Integral punch to center punch your location.
You then turn a handwheel on the head and the head and microscope automatically shift right the precise amount needed to place the tool in the spindle directly on location above your punch mark.
You then drill, mill or bore.

Just the tooling that comes with this SIP (all SIP itself and thus uber-accurate) has to be worth a sizeable fortune.

Do I have a need for all this accuracy? Who knows but it's nice to have it if you do.
Besides, I just like the engineering and the precision that this SIP offers.
Should look fantastic next to my HBX360.

Here are the pictures of the SIP from Don's page.





I'll bet you watchmakers out there would like to have this sweet machine.


----------



## xalky (Mar 31, 2014)

Nice machine. It looks to be in fantastic shape too.


----------



## Senna (Mar 31, 2014)

xalky said:


> Nice machine. It looks to be in fantastic shape too.



Thanks Marcel.
When machining firms installed highly priced and super high precision equipment such as this SIP I'll bet they didn't let the apprentices anywhere near them.
Probably only operated by the most senior or the most skilled machinists they had.
Jig borers are rarely used in a production environment so I'm certain this also contributes to the great shape of this machine.
I'm going to have to contact SIP just to see how much they get for those little tiny collets. I'll bet the toll is breathtaking.


----------

